# Below average pay on uber eats



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

any chance I can win the fight with customer services? They just keep posting same canned responses.
I did a ride today in san diego. 8.8 mi pickup and 1.9 mi dropoff on uber eats during promotion. And only got $4 out of it. I think there is a glitch with system but customer service wouldn't budge, just keep saying the same thing.
The ride before that was 1.9 mi total and $4. Usually with 10.7 miles total I expect something closer to $6-$7 especially with promotion.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I feel like Uber Eats has been paying out less this week.

When you say the customer wouldn’t budge, do you mean that you were directly asking the customer to give you more money?


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I feel like Uber Eats has been paying out less this week.
> 
> When you say the customer wouldn't budge, do you mean that you were directly asking the customer to give you more money?


I mean customer service, lol. even paying out less shouldn't mean 1.9 mi vs 10.7 mi drive all mean $4


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

testa1973 said:


> I mean customer service, lol. even paying out less shouldn't mean 1.9 mi vs 10.7 mi drive all mean $4


I have seen a couple of these 10 miles for $4-6 this week. For myself, Uber Eats has generally paid better, but offered fewer runs than Door Dash. Door Dash keeps me busier when Uber Eats hits a lull. That Door Dash has the (often minuscule) tip built into the offer is a little discouraging. Waiting an hour or two for the Uber Eats tips to register can be annoying, but I very rarely don't get tipped, and the Uber Eats tips are often substantial.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

testa1973 said:


> any chance I can win the fight with customer services? They just keep posting same canned responses.
> I did a ride today in san diego. 8.8 mi pickup and 1.9 mi dropoff on uber eats during promotion. And only got $4 out of it. I think there is a glitch with system but customer service wouldn't budge, just keep saying the same thing.
> The ride before that was 1.9 mi total and $4. Usually with 10.7 miles total I expect something closer to $6-$7 especially with promotion.


You do have upfront price, aren't you? Not really understanding the issue, you were given an offer to ride 10miles for 4$, you agreed for that, you got 4$.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

UE has cut rates, cut boosts and cut promotions. Pay is down in many markets.


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

MikhailCA said:


> You do have upfront price, aren't you? Not really understanding the issue, you were given an offer to ride 10miles for 4$, you agreed for that, you got 4$.


problem is the total mile doesn't match the offer


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

testa1973 said:


> problem is the total mile doesn't match the offer


Uber no longer pay per miles/minutes on UE, about 3 weeks already.


----------



## testa1973 (Jul 6, 2020)

MikhailCA said:


> Uber no longer pay per miles/minutes on UE, about 3 weeks already.


yes, but the offer when it pop up, it shows you the mile, time, pay, restaurant, and approximate delivery location. The mile on that pop up doesn't match what I drove. By A LOT


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

I've never had luck with UberEats. It is always something that takes 20-30 min, and pays out $3-$5. Driving people hasn't been to bad for me, but delivering in the gig economy has been a joke when I've tried it.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

K-pax said:


> I've never had luck with UberEats. It is always something that takes 20-30 min, and pays out $3-$5. Driving people hasn't been to bad for me, but delivering in the gig economy has been a joke when I've tried it.


Passengers here don't tip (or do anything else worthwhile); Uber Eats customers generally tip well.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Passengers here don't tip (or do anything else worthwhile); Uber Eats customers generally tip well.


I had the opposite experience. Never once got a tip on Eats, but I would easily pull $100-$200 in tips per week without trying driving people.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I received these ludicrous offers today here in PHX. I let them all go by so Guber signed me out. Its only getting worse OPs. Keep your chin up, we are in for more stupidity Im sure.

These offers were sent too me while I was en route on an active delivery already.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Are the first two just duplicate images or two very clustered orders?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Im old bro. My bad posted it twice. Im techno challenged and Im not talking about music.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I deliver pretty often on the strip that runs by the University of Tennessee. Stringing a bunch of those together (I can sometimes just jog from one store to another to avoid driving) can add up quickly, especially when almost 100% of my Uber Eats customers tip pretty well. It’s weird to me how much variance there is between Door Dash and Uber Eats from market to market.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> View attachment 489137
> View attachment 489137
> View attachment 489139
> I received these ludicrous offers today here in PHX. I let them all go by so Guber signed me out. Its only getting worse OPs. Keep your chin up, we are in for more stupidity Im sure.
> ...


Not even worth moving your car. I wouldn't drive to the end of my driveway for that much, let alone delivering something to someone.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> These offers were sent too me while I was en route on an active delivery already.


Seems like they stacking your orders perhaps?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Seems like they stacking your orders perhaps?


Nope. I was already on a delivery. I did not accept them because of the low compensstion so they logged me off.


----------



## Babajinme (Jul 8, 2020)

K-pax said:


> Not even worth moving your car. I wouldn't drive to the end of my driveway for that much, let alone delivering something to someone.


 I am fed up with the decrease in Uber pay rates! How can I work for 7 1/2 hours, take 16 deliveries and only make $99!?!? That is including an average of $3 tip on each order! Not worth doing Uber any more. The pay is hideous now


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Babajinme said:


> I am fed up with the decrease in Uber pay rates! How can I work for 7 1/2 hours, take 16 deliveries and only make $99!?!? That is including an average of $3 tip on each order! Not worth doing Uber any more. The pay is hideous now
> View attachment 497522


Yikes. Yeah, I never found eats to really pay out well. Lots of $3-$5 orders for 20-30 min from start to finish.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-eats-driver-who-scraped-data-alleges-wage-theft-report-2020-8
https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-eats-driver-who-scraped-data-alleges-wage-theft-report-2020-8


----------



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

That's typical of Uber. People making 150k per yr sitting at home bullying people making 40k/yr in the field. 

As soon as they see the hourly average go up during Covid, they think they can reduce their portion of the payout.

I relied on Uber for a couple years, and the payouts got progressively lower. They will try to keep it on the 15-20/hr range for drivers.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-eats-driver-who-scraped-data-alleges-wage-theft-report-2020-8


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UE is all about the market and being selective about what restaurants you pick up from. Then after that, its all luck.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

mch said:


> UE is all about the market and being selective about what restaurants you pick up from. Then after that, its all luck.


I think with rideshare and all delivery apps, this logic applies. Too many auto acceptors chasing $1 bonuses thinking they are employees.


----------

